# Kiwipeak... I knew it!



## lexern (Dec 27, 2011)

Just received my package of kiwipeak...Ellie wouldn't touch it!!! So, I added some chicken and mashed it in with it, she ate around it picking all of the chicken out, leaving the kiwiwpeak. Very long process, but she did it...any tips anyone on getting her to eat this??

Lex


----------



## lexern (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG..LOL..I meant Ziwipeak...I'm sure you all knew what I meant..

Lex


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I pour warm water over ours-with nothing else added-and mine inhale it!

Have you tried it by itself with nothing else extra added?


----------



## lexern (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I tried that also, won't touch it!

Lex


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Gosh. Mine devour it too. All I add is water. And it's not even warm. About the only thing mine are sorta picky about is The Honest Kitchen. 

Does your chi get alot of other foods (treats, table food, etc) during the day? Maybe they just aren't hungry enough? Maybe they just prefer other stuff you're offering?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just offer her only ZiwiPeak and nothing else for a while. She will eat it eventually.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just add a bit of warm water but not to much. She will eat it if she is hungry.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Also wanted to add this. ZP and other similar foods don't smell strong. I don't know what u were feeding b4 but if it was a low quality kibble then they are sprayed with stuff to make them smell more appetizing. ZP hasn't been sprayed. Or if u fed table
Scraps, etc them ZP won't smell as appetizing in that case neither.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Ugh. Sorry for all the autocorrect miscorrections in pp


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Put her food down for 15 minutes. Add a bit of warm water if you like but nothing else. Take up any uneaten food at the end of the time and offer nothing between meals. Repeat at each mealtime. A healthy dog will not starve, they will eat.

Good luck!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

A dog not wanting to eat ZP seems impossible the way my chi loves it! You did have me going tho--I was wondering if ZP came out with a new flavor called "Kiwi"peak. lol Glad you corrected. Haha


----------



## lexern (Dec 27, 2011)

Denise,

That is what I am doing now. She still hasn't touched it...we will see if by tonight she isn't hungry enough to eat it....I'm tellin you girls...she's a brat and stubborn as all get out!!! 

Lex


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Some dogs will hold out. On a raw feeding list I am on, a dog held out for 10 days.

Tinsel went on strike about 2 years ago. She refused to eat a piece of chicken for 4 days before she ate. Since that is the only time she has ever done that, I guess she was not hungry. 

I should also say .....I would not do tough food love on a dog that was not acting normal, pooping/peeing normally, drinking water and in all ways acting normal other than refusing to eat. I would also make sure they were healthy before attempting this. 

Most dogs don't last more than a day or 2. 

It is tough to do, they look so pitiful and know which of our buttons to push.


----------



## lexern (Dec 27, 2011)

I know Denise...I am getting the "You are a bad Mommy" look right now...she hasn't given in!! She is very healthy, if she wasn't I wouldn't try this. I think I'm just nervous bc I remember when she was a baby, she wouldn't eat and we tried the "tough love" and she got hypoglycemic, at that time, my late husband and I had never owned a chihuahua and ended up taking her to the vet, ended up with a $200 vet bill when we later learned if we had just given her a little karo syrup she would have snapped out of it..oh well, live and learn 

Lex


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Like everyone else has said - offer her that and NOTHING else until she is eating well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a young chi that I am having to tough love to get her eating...she was spoiled with too many treats and goodies. She gets offered food ONCE a day and that's it. If she gets offered food twice she won't eat at either meal, so I wait to feed her until it's night time and she is hungry. I hate that it is that way but she needs to have proper nutrition.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

If she continues not to eat she may not like Kiwipe- I mean ZIWIPEAK. xD

But anyway, I do reccomend if she doesn't eat it well within 3-5 days, change her brand to something like Natural Balance, TOTW, Instinct, something appetizing, as she may not like that food. I know I don't like brussel sprouts, and if it starved me I wouldn't touch them. lol!


----------

